# Anomaly wrapped in an enigma



## 12273 (Nov 3, 2012)

Hello folks  

I have a Red Sea max 130 with LED light upgrade. Tunze 9001 and a great ratio of live rock per gallon. I have two clowns, BTA and a cleaner shrimp. 

For some time now my tank has been going through some changes. Coralline going nuts. Different types of macro algae (some glow under actinics) and cheato also growing. On the down side I have a healthy population of bubble algae and it's driving me crazy. I've read that bubble algae can thrive in a pristine tank so I'm not too ashamed of it. 

As far as critters go I've noticed that there is a healthy population of bristle worms and some are disgustingly large! I also have a healthy population of brittle stars. My nassarius snails are having tons of babies and they come out when I feed . Also there is a tuxedo urchin and a handful of trochus snails 

So I guess my question is this.... Where did all these things come from and why are they flourishing???? 

I feed my clowns mostly spectrum pellets and rarely do I feed more than they consume. So basically I don't put ANY extra food in the tank. The occasional slip and the shrimp gets it right away.

I'm so confused how this could happen. I keep up on water changes and I also have what is arguably the best nano skimmer (according to reviews) and still have a growing population of scavengers. 

Any ideas? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

💩💩💩 big piles of it.
Fish waste.
And if some of your brittle stars or snails die, they turn into food, too.

Or maybe it's the nighttime ✨💫✨✨ elves who come and do tank maintenance and feed everything for you (aka as 'the wife' or 'the girlfriend' or the 'friend who just says "the fish look hungry")


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

aquaman1 said:


> Hello folks
> On the down side I have a healthy population of bubble algae and it's driving me crazy. I've read that bubble algae can thrive in a pristine tank so I'm not too ashamed of it.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


they lied to you

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

Agreed - too many nutrients


----------



## 12273 (Nov 3, 2012)

Like I said though nutrients from what? My wife doesn't feed them she's scared to mess anything up in the tanks. So could two fish in a 34 gallon be too much!? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*happy tank*

could it just be the tank is happy ....I mean bubble alage kind can come in from corals and such , like u said u are not too worried about it , your tank water is in pristine condition , your snails are reproducing there obviously thriving off little that u feed them ..im not sure u should really worry too much about whats in the tank and why in my opinion tank is happy ... if u didn't have food for snails u would have none same for the bristle worms . 
again just my opinion .


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

2 fish is too little!! If you had 20 fish, it might be too much.


----------



## 12273 (Nov 3, 2012)

Thanks by the way guys. I just feel like I'm doing something wrong or I'm missing something. I just don't get all the nassarius snails and bristle worms ! Maybe I should start trapping these things and spread the wealth LOL. 

Also, before the anemone went on the move the clowns were breeding a lot so not sure what to think 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

aquaman1 said:


> Also, before the anemone went on the move the clowns were breeding a lot so not sure what to think


There's your food source! Eggs!


----------

